# Neuer TV-Deal: Charlie Sheen bekommt eigene Sitcom



## Stefan102 (14 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Jetzt, da Charlie Sheen (45) offizell von Ashton Kutcher (33) in der Erfolgsserie Two and a half Men ersetzt wird, kann sich der skandalträchtige Schauspieler wieder anderen Jobs widmen, die mit der Schauspielerei zu tun haben. Arbeitslos wird Sheen zumindest nicht bleiben, wenn man folgenden Gerüchten Glauben schenken darf.

Denn wie TMZ berichtet, laufen derzeit wohl Verhandlungen über eine neue Sitcom mit dem Star, „die spezifisch für Charlie geschrieben wurde“. Auf eine Pilotfolge wollen die Verantwortlichen allerdings verzichten und das neue Projekt sofort als Serie produzieren.

Auch privat kann Sheen nun nach vorne schauen, der Sorgerechtsstreit mit seiner Ex-Frau Brooke Mueller (33) ist endlich vorbei. Der 45-Jährige konnte sich nach langem Hin und Her mit seiner Ex einigen und teilt sich nun das Sorgerecht für ihre zwei gemeinsamen Kinder. Dann hat er zumindest noch halbwegs Zeit, sich auf seinen neuen TV-Deal zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2011)

er sieht verdammt alt aus


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> er sieht verdammt alt aus


Tja, zuviel "Sex, Drugs and Rock'n'Roll" ... gut, eigentlich nur zuviel Drugs:




Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com


----------



## Franky70 (14 Juni 2011)

"Denn wie TMZ berichtet, laufen derzeit wohl Verhandlungen über eine neue Sitcom mit dem Star, „die spezifisch für Charlie geschrieben wurde“."

Ok, er spielt einen Alkoholiker. 
Er könnte dann immer saufen, koksen...und bekommt noch Geld dafür.


----------

